# Wise Food Storage...Wow, just unimaginable



## inceptor

Not only did they turn over all of the records to the govt, they lost the lawsuit. Yet they are still continuing the practice of lying about their product. Wow, just wow.

Every day I wonder how much lower we can sink and every day I see the bar being lowered.



> The Daily Sheeple can report that, not only did Wise Company allegedly mislead consumers about the nutritional content of their products, it appears that the company handed over highly confidential consumer data to the government - not once, but twice - during the proceedings.


Wise Food Storage Turns Over Purchase Records To Government As Part Of Shocking Class-Action Lawsuit |


----------



## Mad Trapper

I grow my own. I have tomato sauce/paste from 2010 that is still great, so are peaches, dried mushrooms, canned beans, pickeles, ....i'm just starting to use that.

I took a couple of packages from"wise" for free on an offer, they sucked dog nuts!


----------



## Denton

Seems it is not so wise to buy Wise.


----------



## StratMaster

Wise is one of the worst out there, but spend a lot on advertising.


----------



## Mad Trapper

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO NANCY PELOUSEY ANd her stinking tuna/starkist law suit?


Why isin't she in jail yet............


----------



## The Tourist

We're slowly stockpiling some forms of food. For example, we buy a dozen or so of the Costco canned chicken. It's all white meat, and we eat it, along with the dog and his diet. If TEOTWAWKI hits, we all can eat.


----------



## StratMaster

That canned chicken is great! One big pot of rice, couple cans of chicken, one giant family sized can of Cream of Mushroom soup and BOOM! Feed an army with hot yummy food made in a few minutes!


----------



## Slippy

I've got a number of buckets of various long term food storage items, Wise among them. Every so often I'll take a packet and prepare/eat it. 

Of course, it's not the same as preparing food from scratch nor should it be. But in a SHTF situation, I'll be glad that I have it.


----------



## Prepared One

I have a couple of buckets of Mountain House freeze dried foods of various meals. Only meant to be a supplement to my regular stores really. Now, Wise turning over their customer list is a concern. They just made all those who purchased from them a potential target should things go south. What am I saying, our benevolent government would not do such a thing, would they?


----------



## StratMaster

Most of the Wise stuff (with a few exceptions) is like watery soup with some kind of sandy filler to try and thicken it up some. Does NOT, IMO, satisfy a manly appetite. Some of the Mountains house stuff (like "breakfast skillet) has more weight and substance, fills a man up better. I have also purchased the big 7 gallon buckets of freeze dried sausage hunks... good to add in to other meals which need a little manly appetite help. Couldn't find a picture of them, but they are the same size as these mac N cheese (which I have also).


----------



## Mad Trapper

I'm going to do a 1/2 acre garden, again. Then also take care of the orchard and other perrenials (horseraddish, rubarrb, leeks, garlic, grapes.....) Sugaring is just getting going this spring.

I do home canned, freeze and dry, but also stock up when there are sales on canned or dried goods. 1$ tuna/soups/pasta/rice. I can last quite a while and grow more. I do miss chickens and cows, but not tending to them every day.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Turning over highly confidential consumer sales data to the government.. this might just put them out of business.


----------



## youngridge

Never bought anything from there but I get there emails…May just have to stick to the on site stuff and rice and beans then, why would the government request that? Credible source?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

I am shocked that people bought into their hype... I tried a meal one time and realized that it would require 2 to 3 times the amount they suggested in order to function


----------



## Elvis

Glad I never bought any Wise Foods. 

A few years ago we decided to add some freeze dried meals and did a little research with particular attention to the number of calories. We wanted 2000 calories per person per day, good tasting, easy to prepare, and affordable.

Mountain House was the best tasting but expensive in relation to the calorie count, still we bought some. But we primarily went with Legacy Foods. They aren't as Tasty as Mountain House but still acceptable and cost about half as much per calorie as Mountain House foods.


----------



## White Shadow

All of the freeze dried entrees I have were taste tested by the entire family prior to purchasing in any quantity. So far that means only a variety of Mountain House products will be found on my shelves.


----------

